# Aloe Vera Gel



## Guest (Aug 16, 2016)

Hi, has anyone used Aloe Vera Gel. I have been told it eases symptoms?


----------



## Akn1965 (Jan 13, 2017)

Aloe Vera doesn't help to my diarrhea.it aggravates diarrhea.it may help constipation predominant ibs.it may also help gastritis.

Thanks.


----------



## Vic Murillo (Aug 14, 2018)

natural Aloe vera contains Aloine thats a natural laxative, you need to look for aloe vera gel free of aloine.


----------

